# ups para mi casa????



## luisvargas (Jul 24, 2007)

holas 
bueno me ha causado curiosidad que tan viable o rentable seria reealizar una ups para mi casa, es decir, que mantenga la energia de la casa durante un tiempo prudente............pues me encuentro en colombia


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 24, 2007)

Colombia... ha...la calle colombia de barcelona 

Muchos barceloneses estan pensando lo mismo, unos 70.000 en estos instantes.

El problema de los UPS es la duracion de las baterias de unos minutos a una hora, gastes o no corriente debido a las perdidas de pasar de 12V a 220, como peudes es una solucion temporal de corta duracion


----------



## luisvargas (Jul 24, 2007)

bueno la idea es mantener encendidos algunos electrodomesticos(ventiladores,lamparas) durante un tiempo aprox a 120 a 180 min


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

Deberias sumar los consumos de tus aparatos para ver si es viable (Por la potencia que consumen).
No pensaste en algun grupo electrogeno (Generador) hay unos Chinos bastante economicos.


----------



## tiggerleon (Jul 27, 2007)

me parece muy viable usar un UPS para la casa... yo pondria un transformador de 10000W con 2 baterias de 24v a 200Ah en serie lo que me daria aprox 1 hora a 9000 watts o 9 horas a 1000 watts que es lo que normalmente se consume en una casa...  Las baterias se pueden conseguir aunque un poco caras pero el transformador?...    se podria solucionar usando 5 baterias de 24v del menor amperaje posible (aprox 30Ah) y un autotransformador de 110 a 220 de 3500 watts... estos si se pueden conseguir...  talvez...  o no?   en ese caso seria un transformador de 2000 watts y 4 baterias de 12v a 30Ah para conseguir una hora a 1200 watts y me parece que una hora es razonable considerando los 1000 watts que suponen el equipo de sonido, la tele y varias luces o ventiladores... y creo que esto estaria reforzado con un automatico para un grupo electrogeno chino y asi tengamos energia ininterrumpida asegurada


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2007)

Baterias, lo veo poco viable, el conversor CC-AC es complicado, la salida debe ser una senoidal, rendimiento de esto es bajo, sin contar el mantenimiento de las baterias, su recarga, se envejecen. O sea poder se puede pero es caro.


----------

